
Table of ongoing and proposed basic income pilots in North America - hhs
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NWS5bYcGKcdLBji8TXPaDrXND27OmwC2Rht1bvb5Orc/mobilebasic
======
hhs
Source: [https://basicincome.stanford.edu/research/ubi-cities-
toolkit](https://basicincome.stanford.edu/research/ubi-cities-toolkit).

